# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مطالب مرتبط با بانکهای اطلاعاتی در VB6 > سوال: حذف اطلاعات تمام رکوردهای یک جدول access

## MASOOD_SARKHOSH

چگونه می توان با دستور  
Adodc1.Recordset.Delete adAffectGroup تمام رکوردهای یک جدول در access را حذف نمود
 اگر دستور دیگری دارد زحمت بکشید متشکرم

----------


## M.T.P

Delete * From TableName

----------


## SilverGold

خوب اين دستور درست جواب مي ده ولي به شريط كه قبل و بعد از اين دستور ركوردست را باز و بعد از دستور كلوز كني لطفا كدهاي قبل از دستور و بعد از دستور را نيز بنويسيد

----------


## barname_majid

Adodc1.RecordSource ="delete * from tbl where

----------

